# Hot Water Tank = Rotten Eggs



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Well, thanks to folks on this forum I picked up the correct size socket
(22mm) to remove the hot water tank plug. When I drained it, the
sulpher smell was really strong. I checked the manuals and found it's
not unusual due to tank lining and chemicals in the water.

The manual directed that I run vinegar and water through the sysem. It also stated that even when drained there are a couple of quarts of water left in the tank, and that water contains the most
corrosive material. The suggestion was to run a solution of water and
vinegar through the hotwater tank.

Questions:

Are the freshwater, gray and blackwater tanks all succeptible to the
sulfpher smell?

How do I add water and vinegar to the water system including the hot
water tank? It seems I will need a funnel to add it through the water
inlets.

Will attaching a hose to the freshwater tank and running until full be
sufficient to wash tanks including the out the corrosive water/materials
in the hotwater tank?

The more I find out about this OB stuff, the more questions I have.







I'm sure I'll have
more.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You can pump the water and vinager solution using the witerizing bypass at the pump
and just turn on the hot water to get into the water heater
The black tank you use black tank chemicals to help kep down the smell
And well mantaince cleaning everytime help
The Grey tankI have never had a problem with

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

All the tanks have their own smells but only the hot water heater has the nice sulfur smell.


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks guys.

I'm embarrassed not knowing this, but how do I find the winterizing bypass on a 21RS? The tech giving us the walk through didn't mention it. I videotaped it, but they were short staffed that day and I believe we missed some things.

Related question re: winterizing = told to use air pressure to blow out the lines. Is there a fixture/nozzel to do that or just stick the compressor hose in the inlet?

Thanks again.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

The air blowout plug is an additional item you can purchase at your local supply store. Blowout Plug

You can also pick up a pump converter kit to add the vinegar solution at the water pump itself. This is also a good thing to have if you decide to winterize with the RV Anit-Freeze. Pump Converter Kit


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

HootBob said:


> The air blowout plug is an additional item you can purchase at your local supply store.Blowout Plug


I'm sure Don means the 'fresh tank bypass' _(owner installed option) _ which must be installed on the tank side of the pump. On the 21rs the pump is located below the couch. _Be careful to read and follow the instructions. The install is different than you would expect it to be. There are other threads on this issue._

The waterheater bypass valve, _(included, i,e, not an option), _ is located below the drawer, _(which must be removed), _ which is below the closet, next to the main door. The WH bypass is to let you fill the lines with anti-freeze without having to fill the water heater also. In keeping with your question, you want the solutions to be able to get into the tank, so this valve would need to be open.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## STRABO (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks the information does help. Tonight I'll find the bypass valve and run a vinegar solution through the heater. I'll pick up the air blowout plug and converter kit next week when I pick up some replacement parts.

If I winterize the TT by blowing the water out, do I still need to add antifreeze? The salesman and tech guy said I did not.

STRABO


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Depends on where you live, i.e. how cold does it get and how much risk can you stand. You can't blow ALL the water out. there will always be a few low points that have some water. If your lucky and mostly warm, This will work, _(its what I did last yr), _ but you are taking some risk. This is a choice you must understand and be ok with. Good luck with whichever choice you make.

Dave

ps
You must buy and install _(or have it done) _ the bypass for the fresh tank.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

STRABO said:


> If I winterize the TT by blowing the water out, do I still need to add antifreeze? The salesman and tech guy said I did not.


STRABO,

There are a million different opinions on how to winterize, but I think to a large degree it is dependent on what part of the country you are in. Here in our mild Portland climate, I am good to go just by draining the tanks, clearing the water lines out with compressed air, and adding a little anti-freeze to the drain traps.

If you live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, you may want to take a more aggressive approach!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> If I winterize the TT by blowing the water out, do I still need to add antifreeze? The salesman and tech guy said I did not.


STRABO,

There are a million different opinions on how to winterize, but I think to a large degree it is dependent on what part of the country you are in. Here in our mild Portland climate, I am good to go just by draining the tanks, clearing the water lines out with compressed air, and adding a little anti-freeze to the drain traps.

If you live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, you may want to take a more aggressive approach!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

think I'll join you on that approach this year Doug...


----------

